# Fishing on Jan. 1, 2008



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone fishing tomorrow, I'm thinking of heading out to mosquito lagoon out by haul-over canal.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Wish I knew someone was looking....

I fished alone today in the lagoon and did perty good (north of B. 42)


----------

